# B.W. Woodward Lawrence, Kans.



## flint_illustrator (Jan 12, 2018)

Here is my new addition to my Lawrence Kansas drug store bottles. One of my favorite of my Lawrence collection. Anyone have any Lawrence Kansas drug store bottles I am interested.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 12, 2018)

That's a beauty-I love it!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 17, 2018)

Really nice! Love the embossed owl.


----------



## barberman (Jan 17, 2018)

Nice find.  I'm south of Lawrence an hour.  Did some privy digging a while back.  Looking for local pops and drugstores.  Here is my dig video.  Watch "Privy Digging in Kansas" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/8v47qaOHTQE


----------



## Dirtyharry (Jan 18, 2018)

Very Cool !


----------



## stephengray (Jan 21, 2018)

Very nice bottle there, always wanted one of those.


----------



## CactusJoe (Jan 22, 2018)

I just polished one of those bottles at the SW Bottle and Jar Spa!


----------



## flint_illustrator (Jan 22, 2018)

CactusJoe, It wouldn't have happen to be a guy named Mark from Topeka Kansas would it? I'm good friends with him if so. He had his sent off to someone out west to get tumbled.


----------

